# MAJ Apple TV : impossible de se connecter à iCloud



## davidsto (24 Octobre 2014)

J'ai réaliser la mise à jour pour l'Apple TV 7.0.1 et depuis il m'est impossible de me connecter à mon compte iCloud via l'Apple TV (3ème génération) ?

Je ne suis a priori pas le seul, voici un sujet qui traite du même problème : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6614791

Que faire ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

As tu troué une solution ? Je suis dans le même cas. Impossible de dépasser la validation des CGU.


----------



## Vmul (11 Décembre 2014)

Idem pour moi impossible de passées CGU depuis la dernière MàJ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h48 ----------

En fait il faut s'assurer que la région est juste (moi c'était réglé US...) et après ça marche nickel!


----------



## Powerdom (12 Décembre 2014)

je vais regarder ça ce soir.

merci


----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2014)

effectivement il était bien sur le fuseau de Cupertino. Malheureusement cela ne change rien au fait quelle ne peux pas me connecter à iCloud depuis l'apple TV.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Décembre 2014)

Comme j'ai un peu de temps ce matin, j'ai fouillé dans l'apple TV et je me suis aperçu que la région était passée sur états unis. Ceci depuis la dernière mise à jour... 

c'est tout de même insensé qu'une simple mise à jour modifie des paramètres comme ces derniers. Bon tout va bien maintenant. je vais le retenir pour la prochaine MAJ.


----------



## devy (17 Décembre 2014)

Salut,

j'avais ouvert un sujet il y a quelques temps.
Problème résolu chez moi, c'est en effet du côté du fuseau que çà se passe.

a+

http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/icloud-inaccessible-maj-1251763.html


----------

